# REM wheels in Memphis, TN. area



## tyjacks (Oct 21, 2006)

Anyone here know or have contact info for REM wheels? I believe the guy that makes them is in the Memphis, TN. area.


----------



## scottzj (Oct 4, 2010)

I can ask around with the local racer and club I hang with to see if they know for you.


----------



## Andrea138 (Mar 10, 2008)

It's Renn Wheels. Here's the website: http://www.rennmultisport.com/~rennmem/store/commerce.cgi


----------

